# What are signs of hibernation??



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am a naturally anxious person so I have been googling symptoms/signs of hedgehogs trying to hibernate and I have been receiving a lot of mixed answers.

So, I figured that I would ask those who actually own hedgehogs! Does anyone have any personal experience or happen to know the signs of hibernation? I believe that Pippy is okay, but I would love to be aware and prepared for (knock on wood) if this were to happen.

Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Beginning signs are decreased activity, decreased eating/drinking, lethargy, and shaky walking. Shaking walking usually comes with or is closely followed by a noticeable decreased body temperature - you'll feel a cool or cold belly. If there's not yet a cool belly, but there's other signs that could potentially be from hibernation (like the decreased activity, etc.), boosting the temperature is a good first step to see if it improves the issue. If not, then there's something else going on and you'd need to do some more detective work and/or get ready for a vet appointment. If the hedgehog has already progressed in the attempt enough to have a cool belly, you need to warm them up yourself (on a heating pad on low or against your skin) as well as boosting the temperature a couple degrees. You want to make sure they're nice and toasty warm again before you leave them alone.


----------



## kee_jade (Jul 17, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes for them to reach full hibernation?? I mean does it happen in like a day or do the symptoms progress over a span of days until they actually hibernate??


----------

